# keller& bunny - two cuties



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller &Copley


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like they are the best of friends.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE the second one! And your snow!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Love the second photo in your first post. So much devotion there. Your kids are gorgeous, human and furbies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are both so photogenic and beautiful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great buddies. They look like they love each others company.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful!! You can see they love each other.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

These are gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Definitely best of friends!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pictures turned out great !


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How sweet! I love the one of them looking at each other while standing alike!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and I love her purple boots.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Those pictures are so sweet! It looks like they have quite a bond!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's nothing like the right kid/golden combo.


----------

